# How many full centuries this season?



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just started riding full centuries last year and am curious how many centuries a season real endurance riders ride. I have logged 11 this season, some of the folks in my riding group have 25 to 30 which is pretty impressive to me and a goal I would like to hit maybe next year. 


So what's your count?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

including today, none.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I did one so far, plan for another in November


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Four.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I did 2 or 3 with my club this year; although 
some of our weekend rides were in the 85-95 mile range. 

RIDE WITH THE NEW YORK CYCLE CLUB - YouTube


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I did maybe 15 5+ hour rides, sometimes solo and sometimes with one or two friends. A lot of these are in the 150 km range. I probably did only three 160 km + rides


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

I've done 5 , one houndred mile Centuries, 4 , 200k, 1 , 300k, 1 , 400k and one 600k. I'll do a few more 200k before the year is out.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Five. One 148 miler, 2 organized centuries, and two solo century training rides. Those kinda suck.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

3. Two supported rides and one with my club. Before this year I did 0 (although I did do 90 miles once last year), so I felt pretty good about my accomplishments. Wish I had the time to do more. Unfortunately between work and family finding the time to train and the time to actually get away and do the rides can be a challenge.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Not nearly enough...


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

About 30. 24 of those were between July 7 and Aug 7 during a transcontinental bike tour. The rest were solo training rides. Many of the ones on the transcon were over 110 miles. Haven't done a single one since. Lol


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

30 so far. Possibly 2 more this weekend, at least one. It's the "Fall Foliage Festival" in Staunton, VA. I haven't done this event before, so I'm looking forward to it. Last week was a 109-mile ride in Luray, VA, 105 of which was done in the steady rain. ugh.

I've done at least 1 100+ mile ride a week since April.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

1 for me, but I mainly do mtb riding/races.

I do the centuries if it's a good ride, have the day avail, and/or it's for a good cause.

So far, the day availability has been the problem. Unless it's a century with 10K+ climbing, I'm ready most of the time. 

I would like to do more of them. It's fun to meet people and find new places to ride


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

4...3 road, 1 mtb


----------



## BetsyC (Dec 30, 2013)

First year doing centuries. Did 8 (one metric-- just couldn't do a full one in VA mts.). Want to try one in every state. So far, done MD, KY, PA, DE, CT, MA, ME


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

4, 2 back to back (STP), would have had 5, but El Tour Tuscon got rained out for me.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Just 5 centuries, and 1 double. Looking to do 9 this year, and 2 doubles.


----------



## crash926 (Oct 8, 2013)

I rode my first one this past summer, I plan on doing at least 2 this year. With some training rides near the 100 mark


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

I was surprised to count as many as 14 in 2013.
Apart from 2 sportives and a night ride organised by a UK based bike forum (YACF), the rest were audaxes (randonnees as I think they might be know in the US).
The audaxes were in pursuit of the RRTY (Randonneur Round The Year, a 200km ride every month for a year) award. I did another in December and I'm planning the next in January; if I subsequently ride 200km in February, I reckon I'm back on the conveyor again.
I did all the rides on my On-One Dirty Disco.

.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Only 2 for me. 1 more traditional one on the road and one on the cx bike consisting mostly of gravel roads with some bits of singletrack. My hardest ride of the year though was an 85 mile, 8,000ft of climbing ride down in Helen, GA.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

34 in 2013, 20 or so of them solo. Longest single ride was 139 miles.


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

Cooper1960 said:


> I just started riding full centuries last year and am curious how many centuries a season real endurance riders ride. I have logged 11 this season, some of the folks in my riding group have 25 to 30 which is pretty impressive to me and a goal I would like to hit maybe next year.
> 
> 
> So what's your count?


I set a record for myself in 2013. 22 centuries.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Getting ready to tackle my very first this year with the Tour de Cure in May and might go for another organized one later in the year.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> including today, none.


Same here. Sometimes my rides end up exceeding 100 miles. But it's more of a coincidence of where I was going than a goal in itself.


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm training for my first and hope to participate in 2. I'm a former 300lber so this seems almost overwhelming but I'm down 80-90lbs and have done a 50mile.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

So far this year
134 miles
108 miles
253 miles and 
385 miles

So I guess 7?

I am planning a 200 mile ride May 3rd and after that, who knows


----------



## BetsyC (Dec 30, 2013)

*Good luck BBarnett51!*



bbarnett51 said:


> I'm training for my first and hope to participate in 2. I'm a former 300lber so this seems almost overwhelming but I'm down 80-90lbs and have done a 50mile.


That a terrific weight loss and you will feel so much better on your long rides not carrying around those 80-90 pounds. Do not try to diet on the rides, you need energy to get through a century, but biking really burns the calories! I lost 20 pounds last spring and rode 9 full centuries in the past calendar year and one metric century, while keeping off the 20. I imagine carrying a big turkey with me and am glad I lost those lbs. There are some big people riding centuries. Easier to do if the ride is flat obviously. You can do it!!


----------

